
E-bikes may be the greenest form of transportation in human history - jseliger
https://www.latimes.com/opinion/livable-city/la-ol-e-bike-cities-climate-change-transportation-20170126-story.html
======
JohnFen
E-bikes are certainly not "the greenest form of transportation in human
history". They use batteries, motors, electricity, and etc., after all.

I'm not sure what the greenest would be, but certainly walking or biking is
greener than any motorized transport.

~~~
elicash
I'd recommend reading the article. It cites this study:

[https://files.meetup.com/1468133/LCAwhitepaper.pdf](https://files.meetup.com/1468133/LCAwhitepaper.pdf)

One can take issue with the study, but this comment doesn't seem to even
grapple with it.

~~~
JohnFen
Nice! I did read the editorial, by the way. I just missed that link.

According to that, e-bikes aren't the greenest form of transportation.
Walking, biking, and e-bikes came in at the same level of "greenness".

Although the paper itself points out that it's very likely overestimating the
impact of bicycles, because the lifespan it assumes for them is too low.

